# Hello



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Hello All,

My name is Laurie, and I have frequented several internet pet forums for many years. I just came across your Cat Forum, and since my family includes fifteen (usually) delightful felines, I thought this might be a good place to check out. I hope that some of my experience with these beasts may prove helpful or at least entertaining to the Cat Forum members.

I will post pics of my kitty kids later, but right now I have to tend to outdoor chores.

Nice to make your acquaintance,

Laurie


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Laurie. Welcome.  You're obviously a cat lover. What a family you have. I'll look forward to seeing your pictures.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

15 kitties? How wonderful. Can't wait for the pictures.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Thanks for sharing their stories with us!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

15 that is a fur gang! hello and welcome


----------

